# Hunters house..



## Mikeymutt (Apr 15, 2019)

I have not done too many houses lately, but as I was passing nearby this one on the way home from Scotland I thought it was deffo worth a look. There was plenty here to see. It seems the usual story here, an elderly person had passed away and left the house as it was. There was a double bed down stairs which prob shows that the last resident was struggling with the stairs. The house looks like it has been abandoned quite a few years.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 15, 2019)

Interesting pieces of furniture still left abandoned. Looks like it was quite a substantial house at one time.


----------



## mookster (Apr 15, 2019)

That's a proper gem that.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 16, 2019)

That place is a stunner. So many artifacts and some lovely decay. Fantastic report Mikey.


----------



## smiler (Apr 16, 2019)

An angler I'd guess, little beauty Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 17, 2019)

Well, the broken spectacles did me in! For some reason that photo conveys a feeling of memories and weakness in later life. So sad that.

Love the feeling of the house. It still feels grand and welcoming and yet is decaying from breaks in the roof. Not sure if it's actual dust on everything or image processing but it looks good yes. It gives the place untouched age (I think I know what I mean..).
I wonder if he had a shop at some point? I get a feeling he did.
The furniture: Coming to an auction house near you!

Awesome explore that.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Apr 24, 2019)

Great find and tremendous detail there too. Well done.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 25, 2019)

This place was abandoned far more recently than people are suggesting. The mess and scattered object around the rooms can easily be made by an elderly person living on their own and the bed downstairs need not be a sign of infirmity. In a large, cold and draughty house occupied by a single elderly person or even an elderly couple, who cannot afford to heat the property, the logical thing to do is to heat one room and live in that room all the time. Eventually damp and decay takes over the rest of the house and this is what we find when we explore these places. The style of the print on the containers of cleaners standing around, the shape of said containers and the label style on the can of 'RAID' fly-spray on the mantle indicate that the decaying property was occupied far more recently than first impressions would indicate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 27, 2019)

Thank you all. It did have a load off hunting artefacts as well smiler but they seemed to have gone for a walk
I still believe the main sea in beds are taken downstairs is due too ill health.it only needs a stroke too happen or arthritis too set in badly and them stairs come a major challenge


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 28, 2019)

I think u know it already Mikey but thats a cracker, nicely done!


----------

